# Can't connect to the internet with ethernet cable.



## samz2010

For the past couple of months i've been meaning to get online with a wired connection however i just can't find a solution. Everytime i plug the cable into my PC it doesn't detect it and the helper says to insert an ethernet cable.

When I go to network sharing centre and check my connections it says network adaptor unplugged. How can i fix this? im using wireless at the moment.

My pc is a packard bell ipower x9810. it was windows vista but i upgraded to windows 7, i checked the packard bell website and can't find any networking adaptors. I have also checked device manager and it says - 

Belkin N+ wireless USB adaptor #4
NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet. there is no yellow exclamation mark.

specs; http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8900/compspecs.png

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg

Hi samz2010 - Welcome to TSF,

Locate your built-in network adapter from your computer's Device Manager, expand it and uninstall your network adapter, then when you reinstall the adapter back make sure that you use the latest driver.

Please provide an ipconfig /all of your computer:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## samz2010

Ok I went to device manager uninstalled the nvidia nforce networking controller and a box automatically popped up straight away, it said installing new driver and now i have the nvidia networking controller installed again, i hope this is what you meant.

p.s. was i meant to do this with the Ethernet cable plugged in?


----------



## Tony_2007

Yes, plug in the ethernet and update us with a new ipconfig /all

thanx


----------



## samz2010

It's morning here, when I get home I will plug the ethernet cable in and give you the txt file

cheers


----------



## samz2010

Ok this is with the Ethernet cable plugged in, note that my wireless usb adaptor is still plugged in.

still the computer won't detect the cable, i'm geussing my drivers are the wrong ones?


----------



## 2xg

Pls. update the latest driver for your NVIDIA, you may download it from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## samz2010

Can you help me find it please mate, all i see is graphics drivers.


----------



## 2xg

I found the NForce Driver, is your Win 7 32 or 64 bit?
Here's the link btw.....choose the correct driver here...Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers


----------



## samz2010

allright i installed the right one, went through the installation screens and nvidia told me i need to restart my pc, i restarted as soon as i got back to the desktop it said installing device down the bottom right, i clicked on it and it said something like installing pci bridge? then it failed and then said nvidia nforce networking controller - failed.

is this normal? ;/


----------



## 2xg

Pls. go to your Device Manager and locate the NVIDIA device, does it have a ! Symbol next to it. Also, what's the Date on the new driver, you will find this info from Device Manager.


----------



## samz2010

Nvidia Nforce networking adaptor, no yellow ! at the left of it, also the driver date says 2008.


----------



## 2xg

Did you manually download and manually install the Driver?

Can I pls. have the full specs of your NVIDIA, also is it for 32 or 64 bit Win 7?


----------



## samz2010

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8900/compspecs.png

does this not show u the full specs? in the middle "Nforce 750i SLI SPP"

if not sorry and please tell me how i acquire the specs.

And for the way i downloaded i selected the correct driver manually from the website opened it up went through the installation steps and restarted.


----------



## 2xg

That's not it. Please install and run Everest Home Edition, so you may find our exactly the full specs of your network adapter.


----------



## samz2010

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4975/networkadaptor.png


----------



## 2xg

Very good, now click on the Driver Download from the bottom of the page and see if it will take you the right page to download the latest driver.


----------



## samz2010

that is the driver that failed to install earlier on, i will give it another go though.


----------

